# Stocking ideas for a bedroom tank



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

When my husband and I add a 125 gallon, he wants to put our 37 gal (30x12x22) in our bedroom as he finds the water noise very soothing.
Ideally, I'd like a sand substrate (it is sand and gravel mixed right now). 
We are looking for something graceful (cichlid and/or non-cichlid)...maybe something that likes to be in groups. The only fish that is off the list is angelfish, my husband thinks they are too common looking (no offense to angel lovers out there!). They should also be big enough that we can see them from the bed (tank would be against the wall at the foot of the bed).
We would want to have an LED moonlight so we can enjoy night time viewing and would have both this and the regular light hooked up to a timer.

Any ideas?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, as far as the Cichlids go, even though I've never kept these fish, I think you might want to try Discus. They meet all the qualifications you gave (i think) and they are a very spectacular looking fish. If you want a non-cichlid fish, you would probably go with a large school of something along with some cleaner fish and a few oddballs. I have found that a school of fish is much more active and fun to watch than a single, solitary fish. The school is constantly on the move, while a singe fish is likely just to sit there...
Good luck on whatever you get. :thumb:


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

My thought was discus as well but I'd feel bad if there was just one in the tank and I don't know if the tank is big enough for a confirmed pair...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

What are the dimensions of your 37 gallon? Breeders often use 20 tall and 29 gallons for breeding pairs.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

(30x12x22) 
I can get 4 2 1/2-3" Discus (wild) for a reasonable price online...is that room enough to get a pair and sell the other two locally? If I can't do that I'm gonna have to give the discus idea for now cause I can't really spend $250-$350 for a pair.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

In my opinion you can get 3 discus with good filtration and that still wont be overstocked. They're great fish and you can have some plants with them. If the discus are small, put some neon in there with them and once the discus grow up they'll be food.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I was thinking I would need to add a second filter but unsure how as it is an Eclipse system and there isn't much (any) room to put anything on the back. An internal filter would work but I'm worried it might take up too much space...thoughts?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Canister filter is your best bet. They're quiet and are perfect for the bed room. It's just about the money now =D.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Canisters scare me though! Aren't they a bit difficult to install?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

NO! they are very simple to install! easier than doing laundry. lol

Basically the canister unit itself is just a big box filled with bio media. The bigger the box the more media you can put in there and the better the filtration is. On the top of the box is what they call the head, this is where the magnetic motor is (just like your HOB filter, these work the same). There is also an inlet and outlet from the canister box.

So installation is pretty simple. Just put the inlet hose on one end of your tank and the outlet on the other end of the tank. Cleaning is also very simple! There are valves to the inlet and outlet. Just turn them off and unhook the big canister box. Take off the head of the canister box and cleaning is just as simple as rinsing the media in aquarium water or treated water. I have the canister running on my 55gallon without cleaning for a year and its still good!

Check out the link, It has picture of what I was talking about except I added a pot to the outlet. You don't have to do that. They may look big but you can place them anywhere you want. They're also very quiet. You can barely hear them when coming next to it. (quieter then HOB filters, and bubble makers). If you have question on the installation you can post on here and I'm sure a thousand people will rush here to help you. If not I'll help. lol
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=208309


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh thanks for the explanation! I guess I was worried for nothing!
Would my Eclipse built-in system and an Eheim Filter 2213 - Plus Kit do the trick for the discus?
I want to over-filtrate if possible as I know they are picky on the water quality thing.

Thanks!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know what build in system you have but the Eheim Filter 2213 is rated for a 65 gallon tank (116GPH without media) and your tank is a 35 gallon tank. Excellent choice!! That should keep the water Cristal clear Even without your other build in filter.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I believe the built in system is rated for a 40 gal tank so that combined with the Eheim should make for some very happy discus  
Now the final concern I have is the "wild" part....the ones I'm interested in are wild caught from Peru and Brazil....am I gonna have to worry about my water? The seller says they've been acclimated but I'm still concerned that they'll have issues when I get them...my 37 is currently running around 6.8-7.0 PH, GH: 60 and KH: 40....any idea if this will cause them problems?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not sure about wild caught fish because I don't have any experience in that area but from what I've read fish can adapt to new ph. You just need to try to make it close to to their natural environment and it is a good idea to have your ph stable. So don't use chemical because you will add different amount each time and the ph will go up and down if you go that route. I've heard that coral is a good way to naturally increase the ph.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

If you have never kept discus, I would avoid wilds. They are definitely demanding of water conditions. You will probabley wan't your ph closer to 6. You need to be aware that discus are high maintainace. Daily water changes are recommended and in a tank that size I would say a must for healthy discus.
The foot print of your tank isn't any diferent than a 20 gallon. A pair of discus would be max. There aren't alot of larger species to choose from. I can't offer much advice beyond SA, and some CA. There may be a lot of african options, but I never thought of africans as graceful. At least none that would work in your tank. Mesonauta seem to fit your demands. I might have to think a bit on this one.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah, I realize discus are high maintenance, that is what has been keeping me from trying them...

I'm not into Africans...always been a SA/CA girl. The only thing I can think of that might change my mind and[/i] look graceful are Brichardi but I don't know how they'd do in that tank.

I also like Mesonauta but my hubby doesn't really care for them much....my hubby cracks me up, I'll suggest something to him, he'll say "meh" and then a month or so later we will be in the LFS and say, "ooo, hun..what are THESE?!?"...and lo and behold they are the same "meh" fish a month earlier....maybe I need to try that with the Mesonauta, I know my LFS has some fairly big pretty ones...

Thoughts?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

And driftwood to lower the ph. xD Discus prefer 5.0 to 7.0 ph.

I once saw this guy's discuss tank. He said he does not change the water very often (not a good idea). Anyway those discus look healthy but I don't know. Extra filtration may get you by and do a once a week water change (just a thought).

Here is some reading that you can do.http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile14.html

Some of those guys change their water once a month


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Look at Colomesus asellus. These might scratch your husbands itch. They are really active and interesting. You are boarder line on tank size, but it might work. I'm getting mixed info on max size, between 3-6 inches. You may be able to do a pair or trio. They are not at all aggressive like other puffers. I had a single specimen in a community, but I lost it to a powerhead. Thse tend to be mid-water swimmers, so you could stil add some bottom dwellers. :thumb:


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

My hubby does like those fellas...saw them in the LFS a few weeks ago (two of them are a permanent fixture there) but this is what scares me:

"The other major healthcare issue with South American puffers is the rate at which their teeth grow. Even by pufferfish standards, this species has peculiarly fast-growing teeth. While some hobbyists (myself included) have managed to slow down tooth growth by manipulating the diet so that it contains crunchy foods like snails, in reality most aquarists will find themselves needing to "trim" the teeth one or more times per year." (http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWsubwebinde ... tNeale.htm)

I really don't want to have to worry about teeth!

This is a tricky problem eh? Maybe I'm just too picky!


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

My hubby does like those fellas...saw them in the LFS a few weeks ago (two of them are a permanent fixture there) but this is what scares me:

"The other major healthcare issue with South American puffers is the rate at which their teeth grow. Even by pufferfish standards, this species has peculiarly fast-growing teeth. While some hobbyists (myself included) have managed to slow down tooth growth by manipulating the diet so that it contains crunchy foods like snails, in reality most aquarists will find themselves needing to "trim" the teeth one or more times per year." (http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWsubwebinde ... tNeale.htm)

I really don't want to have to worry about teeth!

This is a tricky problem eh? Maybe I'm just too picky!


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

How about:

Gymnogeophagus meridionalis - 1 pair
-AND-
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Gymno. ternetzi "Black Widow Tetra" - 6

I realize this is in the cookie cutter section (for 20 long, same footprint as mine) but I wanna make sure it is really ok.

I've always loved eartheaters (jurupari were my first cichlids) and find them quite graceful. 
Could I get away with more dithers (maybe a second species in addition to the tetras?).

Thanks!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Why not do a brichardi tank? They are pretty interesting and they will do great in a tank of that size. Start with 6, get a pair and then watch the developing system of multi-generational fry that care for one another.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

mrs.som said:


> How about:
> 
> Gymnogeophagus meridionalis - 1 pair
> -AND-
> ...


I always forget about Gymnogeophagus sp. I can't see why they wouldn't work. I think you could do any number of tetra species. Also, with a tall tank like that add a small group of marbled hatchets. A lot of people think they are ugly, but they occupy the surface and school nicely, even in small numbers.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok so third idea:

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pelvicachromis taeniatus - 1 pair
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Synodontis nigriventris "Upside-down Cat" - 4
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Nann. unitaeniatus "1-lined African Tetra" - 10

Thoughts? I want to have three separate stocking plans because this tank changeover isn't happening until we move (end of this summer) and I don't know whether where we are moving to will have as good as LFS as I have here. I am substitute "common kribs" if we end up in a place that has limited selection.


----------

